# PPB, Point Cook Sunday 28th. Oct



## MekongYakker (Aug 4, 2007)

Newbie to the area, wanna give it a try, anyone keen to join? Cheers


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi MekongYakker,

welcome to AKFF. The wind forecast is not looking too good on Sunday. I will probably try the eastern side of PPB on Saturday morning instead.

Regards
Grant


----------



## MekongYakker (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Grant, Missus booked me for the sat, so I am stuck with Sunday! doh! We got a north wind, so point cook still good yeah?

Where abouts on the eastern side, parkdale reef? or beaui bay?

Cheers Tran


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome Tran, a north wind at the Cook is OK generally, but Sunday looks pretty strong if ya finding ya paddling feet. If ya do find trouble there in a Northerly, ya don't get washed back onto the beach like ya would with anything from the South (which tends to give it more Port Phillip chop). It's also easy to be seduced by what ya see from the beach (weather wise I'm talking here....let's get that straight), rather than what's just little further out. Hope to catch ya soon on a trip though!


----------



## MekongYakker (Aug 4, 2007)

no worries Poddymullet, cheers. I have decided to join up with "perch plucker" and his hobie, we gonna hit ricketts I reckon, so hope to see some of you guys down there, I'll be the one upside down in the water, lol. any salmon about?

Regs Tran


----------

